# How to service your own tube amp



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I wonder if this cover picture was the best one they could use for this book? By the looks of it, you could fry yourself following the instructions


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Maybe their trying to say if you're smart enough to learn to play guitar your smart enough to learn to service your amp? That left hand is sure gonna be sore though!


----------

